

What makes some people become more “mature” sooner than others? - grasp-the-world

Let&#x27;s define being mature as “seeing the world with the eyes of a person with a lot of life experience and thinking and acting accordingly”.<p>What makes some people be mature at a young age, such that they are better prepared for entrepreneurial endeavors, while others take longer to achieve it?<p>Would it be wise to attempt to “force” a young teen to attain such maturity at a younger age?<p>As an example we can think of a guy like Sam Altman. As PG said, at 19 he seemed to have a 40 year old inside him.<p>What do you think?
Feel free to tinker with the definition as well.
======
nether
Realizing the world doesn't revolve around you.

